# The Tea Party



## shazada (jonathan) (Sep 22, 2004)

Hey everyone in about 4 hours i will be seeing the tea party live (enmore theatre to those in sydney) and i am so excited, its going to be AWESOME!!!!!!!

I cant wait, though i am feeling quite anxious, but i dont care - i am so excited.

I just had to say this        !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Okay, I really don't know what you're talking about, but I want you to know that I am really happy that you are so excited!! Tell us about it when you get back, okay?

    

terri*


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

terri* said:


> Okay, I really don't know what you're talking about, but I want you to know that I am really happy that you are so excited!! Tell us about it when you get back, okay?
> 
> 
> 
> terri*


ROARING,
Oh, and ditto! I love tea parties!
Terri, you're a peach!


----------



## shazada (jonathan) (Sep 22, 2004)

sorry, lol, i should have explained a little more - The Tea Party is a canadian rock group, and they havent been to australia for about two years. But this was the first time i saw them live and the show was AWESOME
they are just so incredible
IT WAS AMAZING

words cannot describe, so i'll stop talking

thanks!


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Ohhhh...that Tea Party. :wink:

Found this article and thought me and the Dreamer might get up on what's up and coming before the rest of the Americans.

I'll be looking for the CD. They do sound like something to get excited about, jonathan.      ( Notice where Martin says the Aussies have very good taste in music.  )

Ask any fan of Canadian rock to describe Jeff Martin, the frontman of The Tea Party, and the adjectives used might include "dark," "gloomy," "brooding," and anything involving black clothing. But these days, they might be surprised to find a happier, more content Jeff Martin and one whose life goals are simple:

"I want to be a kind, decent person, play some terrifying rock 'n' roll music, and enjoy my life to the fullest," he says.

And it looks like he?s making good on all three counts. With the new album, Seven Circles, due out on August 17 and the first single "Writing?s On The Wall" currently making its way up the charts, the stage seems set for The Tea Party to return after a two-year calm. There are already plans in the works to tour Canada in the fall, followed by Australia in November (in regards to their popularity Down Under, Martin quips: "The Australians have very good taste in music."), and then Europe and the United States in the new year. They?re saving the States for last, though, because of what Martin refers to as "something brewing in the cauldron that?s going to have a very big impact on the Tea Party?s visibility in America" (that would be The Tea Party working with ex-Creed singer Scott Stapp on his solo album).

So along with this added exposure, will Seven Circles be the album to break The Tea Party in the American market? Martin shrugs calmly.

"If we were to do America, we?d do it on our own terms, and no one is going to tell us what we?re supposed to sound like, to compromise ourselves, to conform to this or that," he says. "The three of us have to be the ones who have to be onstage and believe in what we?re doing."

However, "America" and "conformity" seem to go hand in hand, especially in regards to the world of popular music. But Martin is firm in his resolve that The Tea Party will keep on refusing to conform to musical trends.

"We?re at a point now in our career where we make music because we want to, not because we have to," he says. "Which is what everyone should do ? make music because you want to. But a lot of people are very attracted to fame and success. And one of the biggest problems in Canada, especially with young bands, is that they want to mimic the success stories of what?s happening in America. Rather than taking that path, we?ve always been a band that comes from a place we believe in. I?ve just always thought that we?re leaders, not followers."


----------



## shazada (jonathan) (Sep 22, 2004)

yeah thanks for the research terri* - they are an amazing band, and i have to say my favourite cd is the edges of twilight - highly recommended. but yeah that is jeff alright, and he seems to have a great love for australia - and thats good, as we will always be guaranteed a tour  they are just sooo good i love them so much and cant wait to see them again. if i only had a job i could have got the money to see them again tonight lol

now that i have seen them live my appreciation for them has increased infintely,

i suggest you go, to those who like good rock

GO


----------

